# Cutter missing on Pihl crew?



## Axmen365 (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you guys think 'bout that cutter on the Pihl crew? Is he really missing or is it just another TV stunt??


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2009)

I think he was missing for real but that may only mean for 15 minutes. When anyone is missing or unaccounted for for that long everthing shuts down while we listen and search.

I think the swine flu got him.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 29, 2009)

the drama tom trees


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm guessing he need to take care of some "personal" business behind a tree for a few minutes.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2009)

68 Automag said:


> I'm guessing he need to take care of some "personal" business behind a tree for a few minutes.



That could be true too.


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2009)

He'll show because we didn't read about it in the papers. Makes for good drama. One crew here lost a guy for a while because he decided to go mushroom picking and became displaced. Not lost, just displaced. There's a difference.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

i aint seen ax men for a while. who are they saying is missing?


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 29, 2009)

A newhire older cutter with plenty o expierience. He was working with Dewayne and Levi. I think hes smart enough to know what hes doing and will show up on next episode. What would we do without the drama?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2009)

slowp said:


> He'll show because we didn't read about it in the papers. Makes for good drama. One crew here lost a guy for a while because he decided to go mushroom picking and became displaced. Not lost, just displaced. There's a difference.



BTW we found a great morel patch last weekend. Yumm!


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2009)

2dogs said:


> BTW we found a great morel patch last weekend. Yumm!



I care about huckleberries, and sometimes lag even farther behind the young hooktenders as I scan for the ripeness of the crop and taste test it.. Maybe it'll be a normal year this fall! May the purple be with us. OK, back to lost guys.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 29, 2009)

I doubt he is missing but like everyone said got to do something so folks watch the show


----------



## ktm250rider (Apr 29, 2009)

previews showed them loading someone in what looked like a med chopper (at least thats what it looked like before my tivo cut out).


----------



## jropo (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't see that, but at the end of the episode they show whats happing next week. And it shows dwane looking around,and then he is standing by a tree and he said ''my god,better go get the yarder crew!''.
I hope that he just found a stool sample.
I hope the guy is alright!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 30, 2009)

I think he took his helmet system and Fancy bright cuttin out fit back to Canada or back east


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> I care about huckleberries, and sometimes lag even farther behind the young hooktenders as I scan for the ripeness of the crop and taste test it.. Maybe it'll be a normal year this fall! May the purple be with us. OK, back to lost guys.



Slowp,

Just buy 'em by the bucket LOL!!!

Gonna be cheaper than flies on a dead Cat this year...

I'm gonna let the birds and critters eat all of mine they want and still have to knock 'em off to get rid of them.

Want a truck load cheap? LOL!

Wait.... who got lost?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## slowp (Apr 30, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> I think he took his helmet system and Fancy bright cuttin out fit back to Canada or back east



Good one! A guy who tried to have a normal job but couldn't stay out of the woods returned to cut again here. He had that same "helmet" system. After a week, he had reverted back to the proper style for here. 

Maybe that hat thing makes you get lost? Screws up your homing instinct?
Or if he was from the East, he doesn't know to go up or down the hill to get out? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> Maybe that hat thing makes you get lost? Screws up your homing instinct?
> Or if he was from the East, he doesn't know to go up or down the hill to get out? :greenchainsaw:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm thinking the missing guy either ran off to join a hippy commune or bigfoot ate him. Could have been space aliens but highly unlikely. We'll just have to wait for the next exciting episode of AXMEN axmen axmen axmen.

I'm sorry but they all remind me of a bunch of wineos on a Sat. night bender.


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2009)

I really like the Helilogger show. It seems pretty real when the wife calls the guy, who is up in a tree, and he has to rush down, drive like crazy to town to get his little girl home from preschool. No, WATCHOUT and filming of the running legs. That's real stuff. And cute. But they all wear those same "Helmets" that might interfere with homing instincts. He was able to find the school ok though. He took it off to drive.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 1, 2009)

slow said:


> I really like the Heli Logger show. It seems pretty real when the wife calls the guy, who is up in a tree, and he has to rush down, drive like crazy to town to get his little girl home from preschool. No, WATCHOUT and filming of the running legs. That's real stuff. its more on climbing love it i still climb ever day the big stuff tom trees


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 1, 2009)

Yup Heli loggers seems to keep it real. Just guys doin what they love.


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

something must have happend to him cause they showed them loading someone onto a helicopter for the preview for the next show..


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 1, 2009)

note on the 'helmet system'... maybe it was one of the tv crews... you know maybe he had some stickers or art work or something on there and they could not show on TV ... just a thought.... 

now as for the missing part... I dunno... they are good a making drama... even on deadliest catch... ( any one follow that?)


----------



## yellojeeper (May 5, 2009)

Cutter missing on Pihl crew?

**********************

What a joke! The guy was "missing" for like two weeks, and come to find out, he was at the truck drinking coffee and eating doughnuts!


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2009)

yellojeeper said:


> Cutter missing on Pihl crew?
> 
> **********************
> 
> What a joke! The guy was "missing" for like two weeks, and come to find out, he was at the truck drinking coffee and eating doughnuts!



What kind of donuts?


----------



## Mike Van (May 5, 2009)

slowp said:


> What kind of donuts?



One of the Rygaards woulda been there too if it was jelly ones!


----------



## Rookie1 (May 5, 2009)

I think he was pooping and was embarassed to say.


----------



## hkmp5s (May 5, 2009)

Did anyone see the episode where the rygard crew looked all over the mountain for the rygard sons missing donuts. That was some real drama.
They got smashed by a log and for a second I saw what looked like tears come from the sons eyes. On closer look it was gravy.


----------



## Vangellis (May 5, 2009)

Dwayne wasn't to happy when he had heard he was found.
He got bleeped. Something about a sucker!





Kevin


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 5, 2009)

i think he was madder because he was left behind... what gratitude


----------



## jropo (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad the guy was ok.
I don't want to see anyone get hurt for a TV drama.
If I was Dwane that would be the last time I'd be the nice guy and go looking for someone.


----------



## 056 kid (May 5, 2009)

I cant believe they left the old man!

"Il burn all there houses down"!!!!


----------



## JCBearss (May 6, 2009)

Rather anti climatic then Dwayne saying he would burn both their houses down was a riot


----------



## Kunes (May 6, 2009)

that was way too much drama for the outcome.


----------



## yellojeeper (May 6, 2009)

anyone else notice how still it was when they were looking for the logger, but they quit cutting because of the high winds?


----------



## welder15725 (May 6, 2009)

you would think they would give all their fallers a radio just in case something like that happened.


----------



## smokechase II (May 7, 2009)

*where have you been?*

*"you would think they would give all their fallers a radio just in case something like that happened."*

=============

Apparently you haven't been watching the same show that I have been.

Next thing you know someone will be suggesting cantaloupe over maple bars.


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> *"you would think they would give all their fallers a radio just in case something like that happened."*
> 
> =============
> 
> ...



Nope, no cantalope. The fashion is now to "eat locally" so mushrooms would be ok, but no cantalope. Maple bars are local if there's a bakery, otherwise Donettos may be substituted. I see the latter on a lot of dashboards around here so they must be local.


----------

